
The Second Screen Community Group Is Reborn - okket
https://www.w3.org/community/webscreens/2016/09/06/the-second-screen-community-group-is-reborn/
======
dalke
This was a new term to me. A "second screen" is when you have a device with
its own display, and which also controls another screen. I imagine it's for
cases like if your phone were also to display content on a 40" screen in your
living room, or you wanted a web-based presentation system where the
operator/presenter gets a different screen than the presentation proper.

(When I saw the title, I thought it was about the GNU "screen" terminal
multiplexer. The term "secondary screen" made me think of the TSA. I write
this now should others be equally as confused as I was.)

